# soup bitches!



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)

beef consumé with shitake, enoki, leek and szechwan peppercorns, poured tableside from a karaf.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 20, 2013)

Very curious on how this one tastes!


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 20, 2013)

Is the alien in the bathtub cooked or still alive?


----------



## panda (Sep 20, 2013)

tadpoles


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 22, 2013)

You seriously serving raw mushrooms?


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 22, 2013)

This looks like a pain in the arse to eat. No offense.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 22, 2013)

:eyebrow:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 22, 2013)

Interesting title, been watching Breaking Bad?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm fat, can I have some soup with my soup?


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 24, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> You seriously serving raw mushrooms?



just the enokis, the broth cooks them.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 24, 2013)

How?


----------



## mzer (Sep 24, 2013)

From the bottom up.


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 24, 2013)

MrCoffee said:


> just the enokis, the broth cooks them.


 How is the leek done?


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 24, 2013)

mzer said:


> From the bottom up.



Heh


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, all try to get this all in one shot....

Portion size: 
Tasting menu

How it works: 
Blanched leeks stuffed with raw enoki composed in the bowl with shitakes cooked in butter, the consume is poured table-side, the leeks wilt further and the enokis lean into the broth cooking them gently.

The why:

It's a tasting menu, half of it is customer experience. When they pay as much as they do for some soup we try to up the wow-factor and make them feel special, more than just custies.


----------



## mzer (Sep 24, 2013)

How much longer until the leek wilts enough to let go of the enoki?


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 24, 2013)

Consommé


----------



## panda (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## mzer (Sep 27, 2013)

Has it wilted yet?


----------



## Stumblinman (Sep 27, 2013)

So kinda using it as a Pho type method ? or those crazy asian community soup things that you have to dip your food in to 'cook' it ?  Makes me think of chicken butts...


----------



## JKerr (Oct 1, 2013)

Definitely one of those dishes people are gonna love or hate (the look of anyway, seeing as no one here has tried it. I assume). I think it's kinda cool actually, although, if I'm going to be blunt, the bowl is doing nothing to help the presentation...IMO anyway. Looks very meticulously assembled though, nice one.

Cheers,
Josh


----------

